# Head Kore 117..The big bazookas..



## mfi (Jan 28, 2019)

Bought these last year and never had a chance to use them..until last week. I bought them after drowning in 4 feet of snow at Alta..so I figured what the hell. Read all the reviews and and mounted them up with Fritchi pro At bindings. 
Skied about every condition at Jackson Hole. 2 feet of heavy snow, 18 inches of blower snow, hardpack, moguls, trees.
I like them, once I got used to them. Stiff, light and pretty long at 189. You can swing them around pretty fast so medium space tree skiing wasn't a problem. I would not bring them to Stowe for trees their.  They held surprisingly well on hardpack, stiff will do that. Due to the bindings being a rail type which elevates you above the ski I could lean them over pretty far to get them to carve. As far as moguls..you just float around on them picking when to turn. 
In the deep was when they shined. Thats what they are made for. 
Now I want to check out the 93's as an eastern ski to replace my old sultan 85's.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 28, 2019)

Awesome.  Thanks for the write-up.  I have been curious as to how they are.  I am a huge fan of the Monster series and still have skis from the first generation and the last generation.  I know that they are going all-in on the Kore series.  The Monsters have been cut back.  I have the Cyclics and love them.  But I love the fat GS ski feel of the Monster.


----------



## speden (Jan 28, 2019)

I demoed some Head Kore 99's earlier in the season. I liked them and they were pretty decent at carving on hard snow. I thought maybe they were a little too stiff for powder, so wondered how versatile they would be. The 117 at 189 length sounds a lot of ski to handle.


----------



## mfi (Jan 28, 2019)

I had no problem with them. I'm 6 foot 225 and ski pretty hard. I could fly down the groomers with them which is usualy tough on a powder ski. Skied glades for several days and they made it a lot easier than those on thinner skis. The big rocker on the front cuts down the length. If you have a chance to try them( in good conditions) go for it. Jackson powder gets turned to moguls pretty fast and they were fine in them.


----------

